# new web site



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

I have new web site www.fatbeeman.com as old one is geocities.com/fatbeeman
thanks for looking
Don


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Don. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

doing well here still busy.
Don


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey Don, that's *really* nice!

Although you don't post here that often (I figure you're too busy), I will always remember that when I first came to beesource, you were consistently one of the nicest most helpful beeks here for me. Thank you.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Aren't you concerned about breathing that FGMO? I guess not, from what I saw.


----------

